# Heathkit AA-151



## Rorschach (Mar 20, 2022)

*Heathkit AA-151*​Amplificador, y previo integrado estereofónico, valvular, push-pull, ultralineal, de 14 W r.m.s por canal.
Este modelo fue presentado en el año 1962, y se conseguía listo para usar, o en kit para armar.
Imágenes, especificaciones, diagrama, y lista de materiales:







Imágenes obtenidas de la Web.


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 



​


----------

